# good kayaking elbow pads



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey everyone, i've got the Fox Extreme elbow guards on sale for $35 on the Zinn online store. These are good for paddling because they don't slide down your arm like most other choices. could be a good christmas gift too. Someone just called me about them, so i figured I should let you all know I have them available to ship friday for $35. Here is the link to order. 

Zinn's Big and Tall Bike Shop:: Fox Extreme Elbow guard for biking or kayaking


Thanks,
Nick Wigston


----------

